# Beckhoff VISU



## tomatensaft (13 Mai 2008)

Abend,

was nehmt ihr denn eigeltich so also VISU für Beckhoff-Steuerungen ?

Is die Variante mit den integrierten WEB-Server auch alltagstauglich ?


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Mai 2008)

Ich nehme VB.Net Ein ex Kollege hatte sich schon ein Java-Interface gebaut. Damit könnte man dann auch Apache nehmen.


----------



## Neals (14 Mai 2008)

Naja, das Stichwort für Visualisierung von Beckhoff Produkten ist wohl ADS. Ein Kommunikationsprotokoll um Variablen aus der SPS zu lesen und zu schreiben. Weitere Informationen im Beckhoff InfoSys

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p.../tcconnectivity/html/tcconnectivity_intro.htm


----------



## Integer (15 Mai 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, vielleicht lieg ich falsch, aber ich vermisse eine einfache Visualisierungslösung für Beckhoff WinCE-SPS Steuerungen. (z.B. CX-Reihe)
Ich stelle mir da so was wie die Siemens Panel vor, (TP177, MP277) projektierbar wie WinCCflex mit Tools wie Sprachumschaltung, Rezepturen, Benutzerverwaltung. Halt einfach eine Lösung mit der mann schnell eine kleinere Maschine bedienen und visualisieren kann.
Weiter möchte ich mich nicht mit komplizierten Schnittstellen und Variablenanbindung herumschlagen. (Die Zeit zahlt niemand)
Nun gibt es ja (soviel ich weiss) von Beckhoff original Economy Panel, welche ich zum Beispiel mit Target Visu von CoDeSys benutzen kann. Mit dieser Version dürfte das Schnittstellen Problem gelöst sein, doch finde ich die Visu von CoDeSys etwas unvollständig. Der Zeitaufwand für eine einfache Visu mit Rezepturen, Sprachumschaltung und 3 Benutzer level etwas hoch. 
Geht es euch auch so? oder bin ich der einzige? Was benutzt ihr für Panel (6-10 Zoll) bei kleineren Maschinen?
Über grössere Systeme müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Da macht VB oder so sicher Sinn.


----------



## nekron (15 Mai 2008)

Hi ...

dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen - eine "günstige" (nicht billige) Visualisierungslösung fehlt hier, auch bin ich mit der Preisgebung der Target Visu irgendwo nicht zufrieden (bzw. dem Funktionsumfang) - wir haben zum Teil auf Kundenwunsch schon Beijer-Geräte eingesetzt (die können das Beckhoff-Sym-File lesen) bzw. bei den meisten Anlagen nutzen wir eine eigene C#-Library, die das komplette ADS-Handling macht (nahezu Plug'n'Play, Server-Komponente ins Projekt ziehen, danach nur noch mit Controls arbeiten, die direkt auf ADS-Variablen zugreifen können, Keyboard-Komponente ins Projekt ziehen, danach haben alle Eingabecontrols eine Touchtastatur usw ...)

Früher haben wir viel mit OPC gearbeitet (damals noch unter Delphi) - aber wer mal unter Delphi mit verschiedenen Version einer Library (die halt auch wächst) gearbeitet hat ist geheilt ...

Im Moment versuche ich, diese C#-Library unter dem Compact-Framework von WinCE zum laufen zu bekommen, um auf WinXP-Embedded verzichten zu können. Wobei zumindest bei unseren Systemen hatten wir gerade mit der XPEmbedded noch nie Probleme.

michael


----------



## Neals (15 Mai 2008)

Naja, es gibt ja noch ne Möglichkeit über das TwinCAT PLC Control ne Visu zusammenzustellen, in der man auch einfach Anzeigen und Buttons per Drag&Drop zusammenstellen und Konfigurieren kann. Jedoch ein komplettes Prozessleitsystem fehlt natürlich an dieser Stelle, da gebe ich euch recht.


----------



## Integer (16 Mai 2008)

Danke für euer Feedback. Bin also doch nicht der einzige. 
Michael wenn du deine eigene C#-Library benutzt, was für Hardware hast du dann? (Panel-PC?) Ich bin eigentlich nicht Freund von Eigenlösungen. Nehme lieber Standart Ware.
Das mit den Beijer-Geräten geht schon eher in die richtige Richtung. So was suche ich. Habe Gehört das Südtron auch Lösungen anbietet die mit Beckhoff funktionieren.
Kennt sonst noch jemand eine kompatiebles Produkt?


----------



## IBFS (16 Mai 2008)

T.I.A. ist hier ===>> T.U.A. Totaly Unintegrated Automation 

*ROFL*


---das mußte einfach mal mal raus!

Gruß


----------



## nekron (16 Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

meist nutzen wir CX1010/1020, mit integriertem DVI ... dazu noch ein TouchPanel...

Wir haben auch lange nach einem vernünftigen System gesucht, hatten die diversesten im Hause (manche haben (obwohl es funktionieren soll) die Kommunikation zur Twincat-PLC gar nicht zum laufen bekommen) - jedoch richtig überzeugend war da nichts ...

Deswegen irgendwann mal der Weg über ein Library, die ich zusammen mit dem Quellcode an den Kunden weitergeben kann. Eine Richtige Programmierung in der IDE wird kaum benötigt, grossteile davon werden von der Library erledigt.

Die integrierte Visu kann einfach zu wenig und es wird zu Aufwändig und undurchsichtig. Oh - das schrieb ich glaub ich schon ...

Bei uns gingen auch überlegungen Richtung VisiWinNET, was jedoch verworfen wurde (gibt es 2 Versionen : Smart -> Standalone, Professional -> Visual Studio als IDE somit angeblich völlig frei Programmierbar)

Vielleicht werden Wir das irgendwann mal als Open Source veröffentlichen, aber bis dahin muessen noch ein paar interne Strukturen überarbeitet werden ...

bis denn
  michael
michael


Integer schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback. Bin also doch nicht der einzige.
> Michael wenn du deine eigene C#-Library benutzt, was für Hardware hast du dann? (Panel-PC?) Ich bin eigentlich nicht Freund von Eigenlösungen. Nehme lieber Standart Ware.
> Das mit den Beijer-Geräten geht schon eher in die richtige Richtung. So was suche ich. Habe Gehört das Südtron auch Lösungen anbietet die mit Beckhoff funktionieren.
> Kennt sonst noch jemand eine kompatiebles Produkt?


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht wäre ein Projekt auf Sourceforge der richtige Rahmen? Ich würde evtl. eine Bibliothek beisteuern.


----------



## nekron (18 Mai 2008)

Hi drfunfrock,

im Prinzip ist die Idee nicht schlecht, wobei ich (wenn es mir möglich ist) dabei erst mal ein vernünftiges Konzept erarbeiten möchte ... Es haben sich da einfach zu viele Konzeptlose Schwierigkeiten eingeschlichen, die ich bevor es Public wird ausmerzen möchte. 

Ich werde dir die Tage mal eine Nachricht mit meiner Email Adresse Schicken ....

michael


----------



## drfunfrock (18 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht können wir das auch vorrübergehend hier machen? Vielleicht finden sich hier mehr, die mitmachen wollen.


----------



## nekron (22 Mai 2008)

Können wir gerne tun ... ich hab mal kurz ein Dokument gemacht, wie das Konzept eines Items aussieht ....

michael


----------



## drfunfrock (22 Mai 2008)

Im Prinzip hatte ich das so auch gedacht, aber

Ich habe hier das Problem, dass eine Anlage (Montrac-Bahn) mit Events (signal und wert) arbeitet, weil es besser passte und letztlich die Sache sehr einfach machte. Die Konsequenz daraus ist, dass HMI eigentlich ebenfalls mit Events arbeiten können muss, die in einem FIFO-speicher liegen, der mit 2 Zeigern und einem Array gebildet wird. So ein Event hat einen Wert für das Signal wie SIGNAL_PROCESS_READY und ein Wert Feld, so dass eben Prozess-Ergebnisse gesendet werden können.

Daher es gibt keine eindeutige Zuordung Variable zum HMI-Element. Daher schlage ich folgende Layer vor:

1) SPS ADS
2) ADS-Verwaltung . Kopplung zur PLS, Abfangen von Problemen, inkl. der Verwaltung von Items in Layer 3) bei Verbindungsaufbau oder -Abbruch. 
3) Items. Dynamische Items zum einmaligen Lesen oder einmaligen Ändern von Werten. Feste Items für ständiges Lesen oder Ändern
4) Verarbeitung der Werte der Items
5) HMI-Objekte (Controls)

Was machen wir mit Authentifizierung zur Maschine und Betrieb mit Datenbanken? Meine Vision ist die, dass gerade bei festen Anlagen eine Kopplung zu einer Datenbank zwingend ist, um hier Rezepte herauszuholen bzw. Daten von der Anlage abzulegen. 

Dh. wäre es evtl. praktisch Layer 5  und 3 aufzuteilen in :

1) SPS ADS
2) ADS-Verwaltung . Kopplung zur PLS, Abfangen von Problemen, inkl. der Verwaltung von Items in Layer 3) bei Verbindungsaufbau oder -Abbruch. 
3a) SPS-Items 3b) DB-Items
4) Verarbeitung der Werte der Items
5a) HMI-Objekte (Controls) 5b) DB-Objekte 

Damit wären wir in der Lage auch die Anlagendaten über einen längeren Zeitraum zu beobachten und auszugeben, wie z.B. eine Statistik über Prozessresultate, die etwas über die Prozessstabilität aussagen.

Eine weitere Frage ist, welches Ziel haben wir bei der Präsentation? Wollen wir das von einem Webserver präsentieren oder konserativ ein Programm starten? Bei erstem habe ich in Sachen Java und Co. recht wenig Ahnung. Wir haben hier ein Monitor-Projekt, in dem der Anbieter eine Webseite mit Java-Applets aufruft, die sich ständig aktualisieren, ohne dass die Webseite neu aufgerufen wird. Das liegt jedoch noch ausserhalb meines Horizontes.  Ich würde die 2. Variante bevorzugen.


----------



## Jush (29 Mai 2008)

Ich verwende Touch Panels von Firma Suetron und Beijer.
Die Kommunikation ist ueber Ethernet und ADS (Beide Hersteller haben es implimentiert).
Besonders die Suetron Panels gefallen mir super, da die Displays schoen klar sind, und die Kommunikation schnell ist.
Wenn ein Bit in der SPS vom Panel gesetzt werden soll, passiert dies anscheinend ohne jede verzoegerung, was ich nicht ueber Loesungen mit z.B. Siemens Hardware/Software sagen kann.

MfG


----------



## Integer (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo Jush
Ja was ich bis jetzt an Sütron Panels gesehen habe finde ich auch top.
Projektierts du die Panel mit TSwin.net ? Wenn Ja wie findest du das Tool? Kannst du einen kurzen Vergleich machen mit WinCCflex? (Einarbeitungszeit, Funktionsumfang vergleichbar, ..)
Gruss Integer


----------



## Scrat (30 Mai 2008)

Servus,

also wir verwenden seit längerem schon die Sütron Panels. Der Vorteil ist, sie unterstützen das ADS-Protokol und man muss das Panel nur via Ethernet an die SPS anschließen. Bei der Projektierung mit TSWin.net wird die .tpy Datei von Beckhoff eingelesen, und man hat die Variablen aus Beckhoff 1:1 zum Projektieren (super einfach). Des weiteren ist der Support von Sütron spitze. 

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## eb_158 (31 Oktober 2008)

*Brosis Commander*

Die einzige sehr effiziente, schnelle und kostengünstige Visualisierung die ich für Beckhoff TwinCat kenne ist der Brosis Commander. Alles notwendige dabei wie z.B. Rezeptverwaltung. Im www nach Brosis Commander suchen. Davon gibt es eine kostenlose Demo auf Anfrage.


----------



## IBFS (1 November 2008)

eb_158 schrieb:


> Die einzige sehr effiziente, schnelle und kostengünstige Visualisierung die ich für Beckhoff TwinCat kenne ist der Brosis Commander. Alles notwendige dabei wie z.B. Rezeptverwaltung. Im www nach Brosis Commander suchen. Davon gibt es eine kostenlose Demo auf Anfrage.


 

Letzter "News" Eintrag vom: 

28.08.06

Aktuellster Messetermin für den:

27. - 29. November 2007 

Wenn die Visu genauso oft gepflegt wird wie die Homepage?!
Der erste Eindruck ist für mich schon wichtig.
Ach ja und es gibt keine Visa-Unterstützung lt. Homepage.
Das könnte auch problematisch sein.

Gruß


----------



## Macbeth (4 November 2008)

*LabVEIW als Visu?*

Was haltet Ihr von LabVIEW als Visualisierungstool?
Die ADS-Schnittstelle ist zwar nicht so richtig intuitiv, aber wenn's mal läuft hat man alle Möglichkeiten (ausser natürlich auf embedded systems, wenn's nicht Linux sein soll).

Vor allem, wenn man noch was in Richtung Auswertung oder Logging machen will, hat man ein starkes Werkzeug.


----------

